# "New" Type of eBay Scam



## mitchell0715

I've recently posted up a second LG V-30 that I have no use for on eBay, and have encountered two attempts at scamming me.

If you allow potential buyers to make an offer on the item, this could happen to you.

Brand new accounts with 0 feedback will send you an offer for full asking price. You get excited and accept it, not even thinking about the fact that they didn't just choose the buy it now option. It's because they aren't required to pay immediately, as far as I know.

They never pay, they hope you just ship the item out immediately happy to get the sale - I have no doubt some people less familiar with the internet do this. Deny their offer if they have 0 feedback, the accounts been open for less than 3 days, and the offer is exactly what you were asking.

It's a huge inconvenience, I had to wait an entire week to repost my item and I have to wait to make sure I won't get charged a fee by eBay by filing an unpaid item claim.

Seems much more common in high dollar high demand items such as cell phones. I know some of you may know about this, but I had never seen it before. 

Hope this helps


----------



## nineball76

I hate people. So uncalled for. Good luck with your sales. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyDee

Maybe someone in San Fran needs to go pay Jose Linder a visit...


----------



## mitchell0715

jimmydee said:


> Maybe someone in San Fran needs to go pay Jose Linder a visit...


I almost sent him a big box of cow ****


----------



## bnae38

mitchell0715 said:


> I almost sent him a big box of cow ****


Lmao, do it...


----------



## mitchell0715

bnae38 said:


> Lmao, do it...


right? put it in the t-mobile box and everything so he opens it


----------



## asianinvasion21

mitchell0715 said:


> I've recently posted up a second LG V-30 that I have no use for on eBay, and have encountered two attempts at scamming me.
> 
> If you allow potential buyers to make an offer on the item, this could happen to you.
> 
> Brand new accounts with 0 feedback will send you an offer for full asking price. You get excited and accept it, not even thinking about the fact that they didn't just choose the buy it now option. It's because they aren't required to pay immediately, as far as I know.
> 
> They never pay, they hope you just ship the item out immediately happy to get the sale - I have no doubt some people less familiar with the internet do this. Deny their offer if they have 0 feedback, the accounts been open for less than 3 days, and the offer is exactly what you were asking.
> 
> It's a huge inconvenience, I had to wait an entire week to repost my item and I have to wait to make sure I won't get charged a fee by eBay by filing an unpaid item claim.
> 
> Seems much more common in high dollar high demand items such as cell phones. I know some of you may know about this, but I had never seen it before.
> 
> Hope this helps


I have had this happen with a few amps that I sold on ebay. I think some people just purchase something they are excited to see and then have immediate regret or financially cant afford it. I have had countless people click buy it now and then don't pay for a few days. When I message them, they say I'm waiting on a pay check or waiting for something to sell. This seriously pisses me off when people click buy it now and don't have the funds. It's not hard to wait a couple days and then click buy it now. 

It could also be people that create an ebay account to purchase an item on ebay and don't know how to use ebay. I sell on ebay and the people who never pay are those with no feedback. It can be a $5 item or a $500 dollar item.


----------



## mitchell0715

Just sold the item 2 hours after posting it lol received immediate payment.

Refused a few offers from people with 0 feedback just because I didn't believe they were serious. 

With the information from asianinvasion it looks like I was wrong, people can select buy it now and wait to pay. 

Don't forget to open an unpaid item claim if this happens to you, or eBay will try to collect their ridiculous fees regardless!


----------



## asianinvasion21

mitchell0715 said:


> Just sold the item 2 hours after posting it lol received immediate payment.
> 
> Refused a few offers from people with 0 feedback just because I didn't believe they were serious.
> 
> With the information from asianinvasion it looks like I was wrong, people can select buy it now and wait to pay.
> 
> Don't forget to open an unpaid item claim if this happens to you, or eBay will try to collect their ridiculous fees regardless!


Its only when you take offers usually. All of my posting now require payment upon purchase.


----------



## mitchell0715

asianinvasion21 said:


> Its only when you take offers usually. All of my posting now require payment upon purchase.


I think I'll start doing that too for smaller things I may sell

You can also prevent people with 2 unpaid claims on their account within like 90 days from buying your stuff too so I set that pretty quick lol


----------



## asianinvasion21

mitchell0715 said:


> I think I'll start doing that too for smaller things I may sell
> 
> You can also prevent people with 2 unpaid claims on their account within like 90 days from buying your stuff too so I set that pretty quick lol


Wow, never knew that feature existed. I will most definitely use that for higher priced items.


----------



## mitchell0715

asianinvasion21 said:


> Wow, never knew that feature existed. I will most definitely use that for higher priced items.


its hidden in buyer settings somewhere


----------



## mitchell0715

asianinvasion21 said:


> Wow, never knew that feature existed. I will most definitely use that for higher priced items.


sounds like you've used eBay quite a bit. the guy who bought the phone decides to email me saying he is no longer interested and wants to cancel the order

the phone was shipped out this morning, i told him its too late

am i protected in any way or am i just screwed if he lies to get out of the deal?

edit: Nvm I talked to the guy who was just concerned I'd report the phone lost or stolen or something. I gave him some of my feedback and the deal is okay


----------



## Theresaaiza

My friend selling a preloved dress has been getting messages from this user Jose Linder but using an email with username nancy. I think same person. So was it really a scam?


----------



## Charle

mitchell0715 said:


> I've recently posted up a second LG V-30 that I have no use for on eBay, and have encountered two attempts at scamming me.
> 
> If you allow potential buyers to make an offer on the item, this could happen to you.
> 
> Brand new accounts with 0 feedback will send you an offer for full asking price. You get excited and accept it, not even thinking about the fact that they didn't just choose the buy it now option. It's because they aren't required to pay immediately, as far as I know.
> 
> They never pay, they hope you just ship the item out immediately happy to get the sale - I have no doubt some people less familiar with the internet do this. Deny their offer if they have 0 feedback, the accounts been open for less than 3 days, and the offer is exactly what you were asking.
> 
> It's a huge inconvenience, I had to wait an entire week to repost my item and I have to wait to make sure I won't get charged a fee by eBay by filing an unpaid item claim.
> 
> Seems much more common in high dollar high demand items such as cell phones. I know some of you may know about this, but I had never seen it before.
> 
> Hope this helps


Omg this Absolute *****!!!! She just did the same to me. Beware her new name is different and is getting the parcel shipped to someone called Glenda!!!!!


----------



## Boohoo

Jose Linder lives again lol.


----------



## Boohoo

Apparently Jose Linder is not a registered eBay member, but eBay allows the scammer to bid for eBay items


----------



## meera89

Boohoo said:


> Apparently Jose Linder is not a registered eBay member, but eBay allows the scammer to bid for eBay items
> View attachment 287879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG ****ING JOSE LINDER - they also asked me to email them which i stupidly did [email protected], after bidding on my ebay item. Clearly realised it was a scam. They seem to be based in the USA, although changed their address to Australia. i have reported to ebay.


----------



## Mick70

Boohoo said:


> Jose Linder lives again lol.
> View attachment 287704


I just received that exact message on email.

It was Jose Linder from California asking me to send items (the shoes I was selling on ebay for $300) PLUS a Steam gift card worth $400 (which he wanted me to go and buy from the supermarket) to an address in Sydney (I'm in Melbourne). I even received fake PayPal emails saying that payment had cleared for $800 ($100 more than the cost of the 2 items). He then asked me to take a photo of the gift card receipt and send it to him, and he was very persistent.

Anyway, I reported him to ebay, paypal and Scamwatch (Australian Govt agency). As well as the NSW police in case the address he gave me was related to him (the police said it's unlikely, it's more likely they keep an eye on the address where the parcels are delivered and them grab them before the owner does).


----------



## JMacLeod

Ohh, how I hate when people do this. I just can not understand why? Now we even can not sell our products because of persons like these... Nowadays, it is so insecure to do something on online platforms like eBay. Everywhere are scammers and you just can not be sure that your money or your products are in safety. Also, I use to buy a lot from this kind of online store. I do this very attentively and I never order something expensive. I am always looking for the best deals and, in case, I do not find some, I use discount coupons or promo codes which I find on this site _Don't Pay Full__._


----------



## BJG

asianinvasion21 said:


> Wow, never knew that feature existed. I will most definitely use that for higher priced items.


Me neither.. thanks for the heads up!


----------

